# Neunkirchner Höhe MTB Flowtrail Projekt



## JanE (17. Mai 2010)

Schaut Euch das mal an:

http://maps.google.de/maps/ms?oe=ut...999015324719729109.000486cb947c0d3c204c5&z=12

ladet Euch am besten das Google Earth Plugin runter, um die Strecke auch in 3D mit Höhenverlauf anzusehen.

es scheint wohl nur ein grober Streckenverlauf zu sein, aber es sieht echt vielversprechend aus. hab mal geschätzt...sind so ca. 10km länge und wären wohl so ca. 400hm. das alles noch als flowiger singletrail wäre wohl einmalig in der region.

man könnte es ja gleich mal der OREG vorstellen...

Was meint Ihr???


----------



## rayc (18. Mai 2010)

Hmm, wie soll ich es sagen.
Ich will dir nicht auf die Füsse treten.

Aber ich verstehe unter Trails was anderes.
ICh kenne diese Wege, das sind nur breite Pisten, die man problemlos mit den Trekingrad fahren kann.
Also noch nicht mal S0.
Klar ist ein S2-Trail kein Flow Trail, aber S0 sollte es schon sein.

Du fährst direkt an wunderschönen Trails vorbei.
Wo man diese findet möchte ich zum Schutz der Biker nich öffentlich breit treten.

Nur soviel direkt oben an der Neunkirchner Höhe kannst du in deine Strecke einen kleinen Trail (S0-S1) einbauen.
Nach Rodenstein gibt es mindestens 2 Linien (einmal S0-S1, einmal S1-S2-).
In der Ecke gibt es durchaus auch S2+ Trails (okay, nicht flowig).
Fahre mal mit biker83 aus Groß-Bieberau oder mit den Jungs von Rodenstien-Bikes.

Sorry, wir scheinen unter Trails was komplett anderes zu verstehen.

und ganz wichtig: *Bitte Streckenvorschläge mit der DIMB IG Odenwald abstimmen!*

ray


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JanE (19. Mai 2010)

Hehe...keine Angst! Du trittst mir bestimmt nicht auf die Füße.
Hättest Du die Seite zu der der Link führt richtig gelesen hättest Du gemerkt, dass ich natürlich nicht die breiten Pisten vom Weinweg meine.
Was da in Google Earth markiert ist wäre eine interessante Trasse auf der man in Abstimmung mit dem Geopark und der DIMB IG Odenwald einen schönen Flowtrail anlegen könnte. 

Ich denke, wir verstehen unter flowigem Trail schon das selbe;-) Wieviel S der Trail hat ist mir allerdings echt wurscht;-)

Lass uns mal per PN quatschen. Ich hätte Lust mal mit Euch fahren zu gehen.


----------



## JanE (19. Mai 2010)

Ach so...und die DIMBhab ich doch schon informiert...

Auszug aus meiner E-Mail an die DIMB IG ODW:

An:	[email protected] 
Betreff:	Interessanter Vorschlag für GeoPark MTB Wegenetz
Datum:	Mon, 17. May 2010 19:01:16

Hi Björn,

ich habe hier einen interessanten Streckenvorschlag für das vom GEOPark geplante MTB Wegenetz:

http://maps.google.de/maps/ms?oe=ut...999015324719729109.000486cb947c0d3c204c5&z=12


am besten das Google Earth Plugin runterladen um den groben Streckenverlauf in 3D anzusehen.

Es ist ein Flowtrail von der Neunkirchner Höhe nach Gross Bieberau der anzulegen wäre. So könnte man den im Odenwald (zugegeben eher mickrigen) Singletrail antei erhöhen.

Es wäre wirklich genial so ca. 3-4 angelegte Flowtrails dieser Art als Leuchttürme im GeoPark Wegennetz drinnen zu haben.  

Die im Odenwald bisher vorherrschenden langweiligen Forstautobahnen werden wohl eher schwer Wochenendtouristen in den Odenwald locken.

Falls ihr von der IG schon eine Art Mailverteiler habt kannst Du mich gerne hinzufügen.

Ich arbeite gerne mit was Wegenetz Vorschläge im Bereich Gersprenztal, Fränkisch Crumbach und Reichelsheim angeht.

Beste Grüße,

Jan


----------



## rayc (20. Mai 2010)

Ja Jan,
ich habe mir nur die Strecke angeschaut und nicht den Text durchgelesen.
Das hast du richtig erkannt 

So schnell landet man also hier in der falschen Schublade 
Ich sortiere dich mal schnell um 

Schreibe einfach obige Emial-Adresse an.
Über Björn läuft der Email-Verteiler.

Am 19.5 gab es ein Treffen mit den Geopark.
Es soll recht gut gelaufen sein, Details kenne ich keine.

Übringens meine Email-Antwort, habe ich geschrieben, bevor ich hier deine Posts gelesen habe. 

Das im  hinteren Teil des Odenwalds der Trailanteil erhöht werden muss, ist auch eine der Forderungen die wir an ein Wegenetz haben.

An der Bergstrasse sieht es dageben deutlich besser aus.

Man sieht sich bestimmt mal bei einer Tour 

Ray


----------



## darkrider23 (3. Juli 2010)

Wir sind aus Ober-Ramstadt und fahren meistens unsere große Tour über Frankenstein - Felsberg und Melibokus. Würden unsere Strecke gerne mal variieren und evtl. die Neunkirchner Höhe mit einbauen. Lohnt sich der Abstecher in den ODW?! oder kennt jmd. mit ähnlichem Streckenverlauf andere Alternativen?


----------



## rayc (3. Juli 2010)

An der Neunkirchner Höhe gibt es paar Trails die lohnen.

JanE kennt sie auch, also hau ihn an.

Ray


----------



## DarkSensation (13. September 2010)

Hi Ladies,

ich komme aus Reinheim und suche zu unserem Hometrail und Beerfelden knackige Trails zum schreddern.
Mir persönlich ist der Frankenstein (rinne) zu riskant geworden! Nach ersten Ermahnungen und Geldbussen im direkten Freundeskreis halt ich mich lieber fern davon.

Hab seit gestern Abend mit dem Gedanken Neunkirchen gespielt aber ohne Guide findet man eh nur die schon angesprochenen Normalo-Wege...

Hätte jemand Lust und Zeit mir mal hier in der Umgebung ein paar Örtchen zu zeigen?
Das grösste Problem ist, das ich zz kein Auto habe und mit dem Bus / Zug zu den Trails fahren muss. 


Würde mich über Pn freuen!

gruss Simon


----------



## Gaunt (4. Oktober 2010)

Das Ding kommt genau in meinem Garten raus...
Ich verkauf dann Würtschen und Bier


----------



## DarkSensation (4. Oktober 2010)

die neue schildkröt´ist geboren


----------



## Gaunt (5. Oktober 2010)

Quatsch, schon lange geboren. Die hat nur von deinem Icon genascht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

